# Bottom console lines being cut off



## buzmeg (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm installing FreeBSD 9.0 onto a Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3.  The monitor it's talking to is an LG E2381.

While using the VGA port for the primary console, for some reason it cuts off the bottom two lines.  Even after I force the monitor to do an "Auto" configure to adjust the dimensions, it still cuts the lines off.  So, it's clearly seeing *some* sync signal that causes this.

Now, I can pop the console using vidcontrol to switch to a VESA mode and get all the lines of my console.  But, this is annoying as I'm trying to configure ZFS stuff, and I have to manually load the VESA driver and do vidcontrol every single time I boot from the install DVD.

Any ideas as to what might cause this or how to fix it?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 31, 2012)

The problem is with your monitor.


----------



## buzmeg (Oct 31, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The problem is with your monitor.



Well, that's certainly possible.

However, whenever I go into my BIOS setup screens, all of which are 80x25 and do not appear to be a VESA framebuffer mode, the bottom lines are displayed just fine.

So, my monitor is not getting it wrong all the time.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry, the below does not probably apply as a fix. The monitor menu may have a selection to change resolution or mode though...
Can you load tmux on a thumbdrive and load it during the DVD install?
Clueless here.

While I had that problem, I put tmux in a .login (for the shell, not its real name).  Thus the line one types on is raised up one and is visible. (If I understand the entire problem correctly.)  A subsequent STABLE upgrade fixed it for some reason...


----------

